# Favorite quotes in books



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Lost & Found* - _Jacqueline Sheenhan_ ... page 199-200...

"Rocky smelled the man scent of Hill's jacket when he reached over to grab his quiver of arrows and bow in the truck. Each round molecule of his scent got off on her upper lip and rolled with urgent desire up her nose, dove into her bloodstream, and took the express way to her brain. Her body responded in a jet stream of warmth cascading between her eyes and spiraling with alarming speed through her ribs, pooling between her hip bones, pausing for a decent message between her legs, gaining speed in flourishing agony down the insides of her thighs and thinning past the knobs of her knees, shooting yellow light out the tips of her boot-covered toes".

:3


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

"Stay gold Ponyboy. Stay gold..." The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

"Work was like a stick. It had two ends. When you worked for the knowing you gave them quality; when you worked for a fool you simply gave him eyewash"

"How can you expect a man who's warm to understand a man who's cold?"

"Imagine that you are creating a fabric of human destiny with the object of making men happy in the end... but that it was essential and inevitable to torture to death only one tiny creature... And to found that edifice on its unavenged tears: would you consent to be the architect on those conditions? Tell me, and tell me the truth!"


----------

